# Letter writing



## 460461whatever (Jan 22, 2005)

*That's a good one....*

They encourage their members to include "compelling facts". Are there any other kind? I suppose they have some made-up statistics that they call "facts". Elkarcher, thanks for the tips and the laugh.


----------



## bacs22 (Jun 20, 2004)

460461whatever said:


> They encourage their members to include "compelling facts". Are there any other kind? I suppose they have some made-up statistics that they call "facts". Elkarcher, thanks for the tips and the laugh.


Their "compelling facts" are lies based soley to manipulate the uninformed.

It's our responsibility to inform the non-hunting public about who we are and what we do.

If all the public ever hears is the Anti's propaganda, that is what they will believe as the truth.


----------



## Tim4Trout (Jul 10, 2003)

*From a sportsmen's supportive site*

Here is a link from a Mass. pro gun site with tips on communicating to legislators. 

http://www.goal.org/legislation/contact.html


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

Excellent info men ! Thanx for a job well done , even tho we arent done


----------



## ELKARCHER (Apr 21, 2003)

Found this on the "fund for animals" site. It's a generic style letter that you can just e-mail from their site. How effective are identical letters?
If they just judge public interest by a "count" instead of content, maybe we should do the same.
Read this and pinpoint the "spin" such as---

"Deer browsing only suppresses vegetation temporarily. Once browse lines occur and the food supply is scarce, deer reproductive rates lower, allowing vegetation to regenerate."

What it really says: THEY STARVE! Now, thats humane!

Or this:

"Concerning Lyme disease, the scientific and medical communities now stress education and prevention. Reducing deer numbers only leads ticks to congregate at higher densities on remaining deer or switch to alternate hosts."

Where is the "scientific" proof that "reducing deer numbers" doesn't work?? 
Education and prevention may be stressed but not in place of population control. More spin.

What tells the ticks that there are less deer so they must increase on the remaining deer? The parasites will seek their own number on each live deer. They do switch to alternative hosts now. -- humans.


The complete letter:
Hunting deer is an ineffective population control method. When deer are killed, surviving deer simply adjust their reproductive rates according to available habitat and food supplies, and therefore their numbers rebound in the spring. Urban development creates ideal habitat for deer, guaranteeing their continued presence in our neighborhoods. The most effective, long-term solution is to accept this presence and modify our behavior to minimize the problems.

Deer have always been part of the natural cycle within our parks and forests and have an impact on these systems' vegetation and inhabitants. Deer browsing only suppresses vegetation temporarily. Once browse lines occur and the food supply is scarce, deer reproductive rates lower, allowing vegetation to regenerate.

For ornamental damage in residential yards, a barrier must be erected between the deer and vegetation. Killing some deer will not stop surviving deer from eating those same tasty plants. Residents can "deer-proof" their gardens using fencing/meshing, repellents, and unpalatable vegetation.

When discussing deer/car collisions we must remember that urban sprawl has fragmented natural areas without taking migrating wildlife into account. Nonlethal techniques include Strieter-Lite reflectors, fencing, and wildlife crossings. Simply killing some deer does not prevent other deer from entering roadways.

Concerning Lyme disease, the scientific and medical communities now stress education and prevention. Reducing deer numbers only leads ticks to congregate at higher densities on remaining deer or switch to alternate hosts. Wear light colored clothing with pants tucked into socks and perform a thorough body search upon returning home. 

Our community deserves to know that these nonlethal, effective solutions exist.


----------

